# Irrigation horror stories



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, maybe not "horror" but frustrations.
Okay, I'll start...

Our irrigation canals filled about three weeks ago. Our local zone was turned on April 8th

I pulled the filter last fall so this was a purge...
Opened the main supply and a leak on my side of the first elbow.

Went to local irrigation house and dropped $50 on parts.
Went to fix the leak... All the galvanized has rusted together. Strike one. Parts won't work.
Went to big box store grabbed other parts for $30. Won't work. Strike two. Went back to big box store to get a fiberglass patch as a bandaid. Still leaking. Ack.


----------



## grant321 (Mar 22, 2021)

Someone in my neighborhood decided they need screws for their irrigation valves. They just stole the ones off mine. I just don't know any more. I guess aliens are really coming in 2021.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Was that a prank? Maybe hoping it would geyser up? So weird.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

grant321 said:


> Someone in my neighborhood decided they need screws for their irrigation valves. They just stole the ones off mine. I just don't know any more. I guess aliens are really coming in 2021.


That's bizarre. That would be like stealing the valve cores out of someone's tires. :lol:


----------

